# "A Very Exotic Vet"



## Huw M (Apr 3, 2008)

A new series starts next week following the work of the vet Lance Jepson of vetfordragons.co.uk.

Theres quite a bit of his herp work involved. Anyway, if you want to have a look it goes out on ITV Wales at 10.30pm on Thursday the 10th of April, and on ITV Granada at 6pm on Sunday the 13th of April.

Thanks


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, hes my local herp vet, though I have yet to see him. He was supposed to call me about one of my monitors when it was constipated, never did.....fortunatly he de-constipated himself :lol2:

Does he lecture at Liverpool uni as well?? I'd love his job :flrt:

: victory:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I know lance very well, great guy and loads of knowledge and always helpful.
he is also part of the south west wales reptile and amphibian group in pembrokeshire


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Yes this is who my girl friend works with! And she may wellbe on it as she has been recorded afew times one of which was handling a big burm.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

miffikins said:


> Thats pretty cool, hes my local herp vet, though I have yet to see him. He was supposed to call me about one of my monitors when it was constipated, never did.....fortunatly he de-constipated himself :lol2:
> 
> Does he lecture at Liverpool uni as well?? I'd love his job :flrt:
> 
> : victory:


Yes he lectures at Liverpool uni (he is our exotic specialist) and he works at fern grove (1st opinion in Liverpool) and at Leahurst (referral). Cos I'm a student nurse and a certain percentage of my portfolio has to be exotics then very soon I will be working as his nurse on a monday once a month...its very exciting (well for me) 

And I was filmed working in reception admitting a very large Burm :lol2:


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been to a couple of presentations by Lance (South Wales Reptile and Exotic Animal Group) on various aspects of reptile care and can confirm that he is a very good speaker so the series should be very watchable.
Graham.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yep, i'll be watching.. should be interesting


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

bummping us as its on on thursday here in wales lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

are we gonna get it down south??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

SiUK said:


> are we gonna get it down south??


Thats what I am wondering *hopes*


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

yea, but i think its on sunday same as up this end lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> yea, but i think its on sunday same as up this end lol


Ah ok, awesome  ta


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I looked on ITV Central and it's not on 

That and ITV London is all I can get


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> I looked on ITV Central and it's not on
> 
> That and ITV London is all I can get


Oh no


----------

